# pictures



## Gene (Oct 17, 2003)

Most sites I can find a drop down menue to load pictures of my sax how do you do it hear am I missing somehting


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, punctuation.


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

Seriously though, usually there is a "manage attachments" feature under the "go advanced" mode. At the moment I don't see the attachment option, so maybe it is temporarily not working?


----------



## mikelaroche (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Everything works as it has always for several years the only thing that seems to have disappeared it to reference the images locally box to be checked (but that produces the minute pics that the poste before me has published and which only partly expand when you click on them)


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

pontius said:


> Seriously though, usually there is a "manage attachments" feature under the "go advanced" mode. At the moment I don't see the attachment option, so maybe it is temporarily not working?


Correct - it no longer works.

There is no longer an option to upload images. Maybe it's just me though...


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I see it right there, "Manage Attachments"....scroll down page after hitting "advanced reply" button under the reply window....

still works, as this reply so attests .....perhaps it was buggered for a few hours ???


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

I no longer have the attachments feature. At the bottom under "posting permissions" is reads "you may not post attachments". Have I been naughty?


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

You have to do the "go advanced" thing and hit that button. Then you can use your cursor to hover over each icon till you find the one that says "add attachments" or "add file" or something like that.

But I have found sometimes it will only accept an image from a URL. Other times it has allowed local files to be directly uploaded. Not sure why it's been different some times, but then we also used to have a lot of French words appearing until recently.

EDIT: It is the "Insert Image" icon. But when I click on it today, it only permits images from a URL, and doesn't permit direct uploading.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

nvilletele said:


> You have to do the "go advanced" thing and hit that button. .


This will work if i the "that button" is there, if it isn't then obviously it won't work.


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

I too see "You may not post attachments" under "Posting permissions." And when I click on the "insert image" icon in the advanced interface, I can only post the URL of an image hosted online; I can't upload an image from my hard drive.

This is strange, as I was able to upload photos here in the past. I don't think I've been bad. At least, nobody has _said_ I've been bad. :twisted:


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

this seems to affect only certain threads.

I have just posted pictures in another thread where I could attach pictures (or reference locally as the system call this function ) but here in this particular thread, I am not allowed this function.


----------

